# Venus Optics Makes the Laowa 105mm f/2 STF Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 10, 2016)

```
<p><em>An apodization element is incorporated to produce images with smooth and creamy bokeh while maintaining excellent sharpness at the focal plane.</em></p>
<p><strong>Anhui China, Mar 10, 2016</strong> – Venus Optics, the Chinese camera lenses manufacturer who had launched the world’s Widest 1:1 Macro lens last June, has just released another extraordinary lens, Laowa 105mm f/2 (t/3.2) Smooth Trans Focus Lens for DSLR cameras.</p>
<p>The new Laowa 105mm f/2 Smooth Trans Focus Lens incorporates an unique optical design with an apodization (APD) element next to the aperture. The APD element resembles the function of an ND filter which becomes thicker towards the perimeter, gradually reducing the amount of light transmission towards the periphery to produce a soft, natural and beautifully diffused out-of-focus rendition (or called bokeh).</p>
<p>The new Laowa 105mm f/2 Smooth Trans Focus Lens offers two separate diaphragms. The stepless 14-bladed perfectly circular aperture, in conjunction with the apodization element gives this lens the ability to produce smooth and pleasing bokeh. It is also useful for videographers to control the amount of light passes through the lens. The 8-bladed aperture is to determine the effective aperture opening (f-number) and the depth-of-field formed.</p>
<p><!--more-->

The lens houses with 11 elements in 8 groups with 1 piece of High Refractive elements, 3 pieces of Low Dispersion elements and 1pc of Apodisation element. This optical design is proven to deliver images with extreme sharpness and limit the chromatic abberations at its lowest. Floating design is also adopted to ensure a superb performance even in close focusing distance. The enclosure of the lens is fully made of metal to strengthen its durability. Canon EF, Nikon F, Sony FE, Sony Alpha and Pentax K mounts are available.</p>
<p>The Laowa 105mm f/2 Smooth Trans Focus lens will be available at authorized resellers and at the English official website (<a href="http://www.venuslens.net/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.venuslens.net</a>). The recommended retail price without tax is USD 699.00.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2016)

Both a 14 blade aperture and a 8 blade aperture?

"The stepless 14-bladed perfectly circular aperture, in conjunction with the apodization element gives this lens the ability to produce smooth and pleasing bokeh. It is also useful for videographers to control the amount of light passes through the lens. The 8-bladed aperture is to determine the effective aperture opening (f-number) and the depth-of-field formed."

It seems like a lot of glass for the price. I think that a lot of people will do well with this one.

Here is one of their sample photos and a guy holding the prototype of their new 200mm f/1.8 DO 








I like the effect in this photo too.


----------



## odoketa (Mar 11, 2016)

What's this f/2 t3.2 business? I know transmission isn't the same as f-stop, but aren't they supposed to be close?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2016)

odoketa said:


> What's this f/2 t3.2 business? I know transmission isn't the same as f-stop, but aren't they supposed to be close?



Every glass element reduces the light passage, and a apodization element reduces it even more. The large diameter aperture helps allow reduced depth of field.


----------

